
Writing an Intellectual History of the President’s Cabinet - samclemens
https://s-usih.org/2020/03/writing-an-intellectual-history-of-the-presidents-cabinet/
======
cafard
_The Federalist Era_ by Elkins and McKitrick, has much to say on Washington's
and Adams's cabinets.

